# Open a reptile shop? Good idea?



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

So, I know the whole 'I wanna open a shop' thing has been done a hundred times before on here, usually by teens without a penny to their names, or people that want somebody else to fund it as a lifestyle choice. 

Now I'm in the early stages of planning such a venture, im not looking for advice about getting funding as personal funds are in place, licencing has been looked in to, and the required courses are being completed, pretty much all costs have been nailed down to what they 'should' be, Bar ofcourse rent and rates, which are unknown until I decide on premises, but I have a good idea on what they should b having looked in to commercial properties locally, I've been researching and contacting suppliers and wholesalers etc so this isnt a pipe dream with no chance of getting off the ground, but as I've said it's in the early stages of planning, is not something I'm going to jump in to on whim, I'm talking of setting up half way through next year or later. 

So, on to my questions.... 

What type of property would be best to go for? 

I've seen a retail unit of 800 or so sqft, which imo based on the location, positioning, passing trade, and the actual internals would be ideal, in the main excluding a small office kitchen and store room, it's essentially just one big oblong room, with the front being half covered by full length Windows and the entrance door, leaving a mass of empty walls for vivariums on one side of the shop, with loads of space over the window end for dry goods etc

Fitting out the shop? Dry goods etc are easy. But enclosures? Diy viv banks, or bought in vivariums? What would you be looking at electrical wise to hook up all these vivs? I'm guessing new shop wiring to some extent, but I'm unsure how best to have it all hooked up, with individual vivs being heated lighted etc so any hints or tips about this would be great. 

Livestock? Now I know I'll need the 'bread and butter' animals, your dragons, corns, leopard geckos, royals, and other nice stuff like that, but would you differentiate yourself from being 'just another rep shop' selling the obvious, or would it be best to do the oobvious along with more unique animals, I know I won't be able to go in all guns blazing, and obviously the mix of animals will eventually find its own level after trading for a bit, but what direction would it be best to start out in. 

I do have many other questions, but I guess that'll do for now.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi above all of what you have written, my first question would be Location.

If you haven't got the ideal location that is in need of your services then the rest isn't even worth thinking about.

And i can sell you your first 6FT viv, Check the sig.

Cheers Dan.


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

R1Dan said:


> Hi above all of what you have written, my first question would be Location.
> 
> If you haven't got the ideal location that is in need of your services then the rest isn't even worth thinking about.
> 
> ...


Location wise, I think it'll do well, not a massively populated area, 30k or so people, but many other towns around, and the closest place that sells reptiles is a good distance away. 

There have been a couple of pet shops opened, and closed, but they only sold the odd cornsnake and bearded dragon, their focus was on the dog, cat and small fluffy market, where there is a long established shop they were competing with.

I think a reptile focused shop would do well in the area.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

What area of Cornwall are you?


----------



## Paul Yates (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello mate.Firstly, seems you really thought this out so let's assume your gonna go ahead and do it  good going like it.
Not a professional electrician by any means but I do work closely with other trades I my job so you pick things up, so you question about electrics is a very important one. Think you'd need to get someone in to professionally wire up a whole new heavy duty ring on the circuit board for the premises to power the vivs. A load of extensions and four gangs would be a fire hazard and local authorities would not allow it. But other than that you seem to have a pretty good idea of the way forward.


Also a point of view from the rep enthusiast point of view; rare species 'on the shelf' look good but don't necessarily sell in droves. My local pet shop that I use 'lounge room lizards' in Liverpool have many 'shop' reps that are not for sale but get people in to see them. Obv them people buy something to make the journey worthwhile. They also do kids clubs with new animals on show every week, (sometimes they just take something from a Viv in the shop and show it to the kids.) but as has happened last week, the owners bought a monkey! One of the smaller type not sure what breed. (?)


This worked a treat as people come from miles to see it!

This is basically a ramble but hope you can glean something useful from it


----------



## Naysu (Nov 3, 2013)

A shop has recently opened in a town near me, and they appear to be doing excellently. every time I go most of the vivs have SOLD animals, usually tree python morphs, (they look fantastic for show too).
but this shop's success I'm putting down to these reasons:
1 - they have a facebook page. Had it since they started actually designing and creating the shop. They posted pictures of the work in progress and got people very hyped up.
2 - they use this popular page, to post up every new species/animal they get in, really tempts people to come and see.
3 - they get the 'bread and butter' animals, but also some rare, hard to come by animals. They have frilled lizards, sand snakes, DWA reptiles and more, but because they only get 1 of each they usually sell quick and its onto the next interesting animal. They recently had a pied python in there which if i remember correctly, was worth a LOT.
4 - they have started holding a petting corner every thursday, and getting a few tame animals to be held by children and adults, and charging for photographs taken with the animals if wanted.
5 - they also have very competitive prices on vivariums, even ones i can find online.

so basically, though I don't have any knowledge on owning a shop like this, I can at least say I think this one is doing it all right, and seems to be doing very well. at least some ideas to think about  good luck!


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

Make sure you sell everything at the full rrp or you won't be popular on here at all lmao
Seriously Good luck


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

My local shop does children's birthday parties where they get to handle beardies, corns etc and look at some of the larger species iggys, Burms, tegu... And they do great with this. They also run workshops on reptile care and offer nail trimming, sexing, the option to incubate your eggs in shop and a health check service for customers, so this could be something to look into? Personally I love going into reptile shops and seeing amazingly well thought out display vivs, I find most will just have wood chips and a chuck of wood for there 'for sale' reps and to me this isn't very appealing. Also being able to offer 'bead and butter' reps with a full CORRECT set up (none of those crappy ones with five heating elements, a stick on thermometer and no thermostat) is brilliant for first time owners and always seems to help sales I also love when the owners selling their own home bred reptiles, as to me it shows a real passion for the hobby and the buyers know they're getting good quality, well cared for reps. Aha sorry for jabbering on but I hope some of it helps


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello I have looked at this myself and like you im not a teen, but before your start the easy part of opening a shop do more research.
I looked at opening a shop and then buying a reptile shop and they don't make that much money anymore. Just to let you know the electric bill a year was £4500 a year on one I looked at.
Most pet shops make no money on reptiles as the feeding and heating costs are a lot. so all there profit is from dry goods unless you breed livefoods and reptiles your self or import them. 
Shops I was looking at took £3000-£4500 a week but made no profit after the wholesale took 50-60% and then rent, electric bill, minimum wages, and all the other bits. looking at a reptile shop which has been open for 15-20 years it takes less each year and made no profit at all.
Most shops I looked at had from £50,000 to £100,000 worth of stock.

Fitting a shop is easy just talk to viv builders they will tell you what to do and where is best to put things then get the right people in to do it.

It does not sound good if people have closed down if they tried selling some and could not. im sure if they were selling them the would have expanded and sold more reptiles.

Wholesalers not always cheap. you will pay less buying from some people online.
I got a load of exo terra tanks at wholesale (the largest rep wholesaler) and payed more then I would from surrey pets sell them. even livefoods can be cheaper on ebay or £1 more then wholesale. and theres no money in it.
You can get a large discount 30% but you need to be giving them £80,000 to get it.
Over all if you have £100,000+ you don't mind loosing to online sales then go for it but unless you breed or import or buy in bulk direct then it may not be the best investment.
I know of 2 people that have lost reptile businesses and there life savings because its over crowded. I came close to setting up a reptile shop and buying one but it always comes down to the online sales selling in some cases at 50% under shop prices.
Try speaking to some reptile shop owners in different areas.
Most will say 15-10 years ago it was good now its a worry.
Good luck in what ever you do.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been in the pet industry for a while and its something I really enjoy so have always been excited by the idea of opening my own shop, but to be honest even if I was in the position to buy a pet/reptile shop im not sure if I would go ahead with it...its just way to risky for my liking and most people shop online.

Personally speaking I would not open a shop, if you were despite to work in the pet industry yet at the same time own your own business and work for yourself I would be more looking at opening a kennels or something (although haven't looking into that fully)


----------

